# New gauges ( Don't like the orange )



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

Speedhut gauges.

http://www.speedhut.com/15orders_el_...ber=102&bhcp=1



I just ordered mine. So why does it say 

( Once we receive 25 orders we will begin Tooling. Tooling completion takes 4-6 weeks. To Date we have " 1 " orders. ) 

Your telling me I'm the only one that has ordered so fare. Come on people this is the cheapest mod ever 

( $1.00 will be charged when placing your pre-order today. This amount will be applied towards your total purchase price. This $1.00 charge is non refundable. We DO NOT charge your Credit Card the remaining total purchase price until we reach the minimum Pre-order quantity. If we never reach this quantity, your Credit Card will never be charged the remaining total purchase price. Total Price $99.95 +$8.00 shipping. Standard Graphics include for free )

Your telling me that you think, the orange is better. Then all the upgrades they are giving you at speedhut. You most be nuts, the orange looks like crap. 

So come on people lets get going already. You know how much work this took. Then you bitch that there is nothing out for are cars.
__________________


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

darkblueangel said:


> Speedhut gauges.
> 
> http://www.speedhut.com/15orders_el_...ber=102&bhcp=1
> 
> ...


no one is saying the orange looks better.. some of.. sorry most of us here spend our money on real shit (performance parts) i think the last thing on an enthusiast list are gauges sorry dude but fancy lights and bullshit have rice written all over it and BTW this sounds a lot like spam...


----------



## nismo3.5 (Oct 25, 2005)

not to be an ass bro, but yeah, i would save that 108.00 and put it into something worth spending money on. make that SE-R worth it and put something on that'll show some damn alti-power!


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

BTW, it's called amber not orange and I kinda like it!


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

I like the amber. I would put the money into hid headlights or something Or save up for performance items.


----------



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

*$100*

The Altima SE-R already comes with H.I.D.s. Plus $100, you can make that by just putting on your work boots in the morning.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

darkblue has a point :/


----------

